# The poor flashaholics top 10?



## twentysixtwo (Oct 3, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread for any budding flashaholics. There are nicer lights out there, but these are the ones that even flashaholics with deep pockets can respect. They are (IMHO) the top "Bang for the buck" lights and cheap / easy mods.. Prices are the lowest from reputable sources. Batteries included unless noted. 

1) KevinL's Photon Clones ($1.20 - $1.75) Coin cell lights are great - put one on your keychain - they provide more light and runtime than ANY LIGHT MADE (that's sitting at home in the closet.) You can mod them with 26k/35k or Nichia CS very easily or buy them pre-modded. Cheap enough to give to everyone on your X-mas list!

2) Dorcy AAA - ($6 with battery) Marginally brighter than the coin cell lights due to the reflector but the advantage here is far more runtime and cheap, easy to find batteries. Very easy and worthwhile mod ($2) to swap out LED for 26K/35K or Nichia CS. Main downside is can't tailstand and no clip (unless you cannibalize a marker clip)

3) Princeton Tec Rage ($10, batteries included?) About as much light as a 3D cell maglight with a much better beam. Oh yeah, run off of 4 AAA's, it's about as big as a minimab. Some might call it the poor mans Surefire E2E.

4) Princeton Tec Surge ($21) Gulping down 8 AA batteries at a time makes this a heavy and expensive light to feed, but ohhhh, the light it puts out.

5) Princeton Tec EOS ($32) If I can only have one flashlight, it has to be a headlight. Anything you are likely to need a flashlight for, you'll probably be able to do easier with both hands free. 

6) Nuwai QIII - ($35 with battery). Very EDC able, 3 watts of genuine Luxeon. Reasonable mod to put in TWOJ ($18) mineral glass lens ($5) 2 stage switch ($15) and IMS20($5) more than doubles the cost of the light but puts you in competition with lights costing several times more (TW4 with McE2S, for example) Clip allows you to convert a baseball cap into a 3 watt headlight.

7) Mag 3D with 8 AA in 3AA to 1D adapters and a 7.2v KPR18 bulb ($18+$11+$1.40 = $30.40 not including batteries). Plug and play mod, I call this the "poor man's Mag85" Pumps out maximumlight without forcing you to swap out reflector, lens, etc. Just be careful with "hot" NIMH or alkies so you don't instaflash - use 8 batteries to be safe. Dummy cells are easy to make with some bare copper wire and a wooden dowel.

8) Fenix L1 ($35) Very nice size and form factor, best part being powered by a single AA. I don't have a Gerber CMG Infinity to compare to, but since the Infinity is a single 5mm without reflector, I can't image it comes close (it is a lot cheaper at about $20) Good tailstand but no clip

9) Thor 10MCP ($20-$30) Doubles as a boat anchor. The clear winner in terms of lumens / $. Favorite for HID and other mods due to the spacious case and low price.

10) Streamlight TL-3 ($65) Green are being clearanced at under $50 right now. This 3X123 flashlight is the best bang for the buck I know of short of getting a clone off of ebay. 

These are strictly my top 10 in terms of Lumens / $ - maybe (Lumens*runtime)/(Weight *Cost)


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 3, 2005)

Great top 10 list! I'd add the River Rock 2AAA .5w flashlight to that list. $9.99 and available at any Target Store.

Also, the River Rock headlamp... $14.99 and runs on 2AAA batteries.


----------



## 03lab (Oct 3, 2005)

Good choices! Other favorites of mine would be the UK 4AA eLED, Streamlight 4AA Propolymer Luxeon & Streamlight Junior Luxeon.


----------



## eebowler (Oct 3, 2005)

I would add the Opalec NewBeam $18 to that list.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 3, 2005)

TerraLux Ministar2 in a garden variety Minimag for about $35 

MJLED best runtime BBFTB for $5

10Led AA on eBay. $10 plus a LiON and you have serious output or extra long runtime on primary batteries.

Jil Rev2 DD is the BBFTB by far because it's my EDC and so gets used the most


----------



## C4LED (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't forget 1AA Xnovas w/8 5mm LEDs for $5.49.

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/keychain_flashlights.php


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 3, 2005)

The Streamlight Propoly Lux 4AA is definitely one of my best bang lights.


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 3, 2005)

Great list and follow ups. I'd like to add that the closest thing to a poor man's SF A2 I've seen is the Streamlight Twin Task 2L. At around $35 it'll get you three LEDs plus a xenon incan. Nope, it doesn't have the killer switching of the A2 or the size, and it's not a SF. But if one loved the A2 but not the price, it'd be worth a look in my book.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd like to add the PT Attitude, Infinity Ultra, and the NiteIze MM drop-in to the list.

Geoff


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 3, 2005)

A flashaholic could get through life just fine, if he had too, with a Dorcy AAA for pocket/keychain carry and a SL Propolymer Luxeon for everything else. It would be very _sad_ to suffer through life with just 2 lights, but it could be done. 

best regards


----------



## KevinL (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow thanks for naming me at the top of the list! 

My additions to that would be..

1. Surefire G2 - $35 and still the best value, plus it is a real Surefire. P60 and all. With the new LOTC, it's harder and harder not to EDC. Plus, if you get one in yellow, it looks very non-threatening 

2. Arc AAA - $29 for the non-premium version and still the last word in AAA powered lights especially if you feed it lithium. I can't get over the featherweight that mine is. 

3. Rayovac 2D Industrial, usually $5 or thereabouts. Polymer, faceted reflector resulting in a smooth beam. Re-sleeve with 3C cells and install a Mag-Num Star Xenon 3-cell or other 3-cell bulb (~$5-10). My personal favorite. Or, install a 10mm high-powered (150mA IF) LED ($4) by soldering LED contacts to the bulb contact strips. They economized by giving us copper contact strips, turns out that they're my best friends since I can solder the LED legs directly to them. 

4. Eveready 4D cell lantern for.. $2. The first thought is 'you gotta be kidding' but I picked this one up at the supermarket for literally $2. A small KPR 4D bulb sits in a PR base on a flat piece of plastic beneath a frosted dome. Saw off the bulb post and put an inexpensive Luxeon 1 (<$10 nowadays), resistor ($0.25), and scrap metal disk as a heatsink. Wire it up and it runs forever. Did it as my first mod ever on CPF!



I'd name the CMG/Gerber Infinity, but its time is past.


----------



## FredM (Oct 3, 2005)

Streamlight Scorpion


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, excellent list!

I might also add the TEC-40.
Excellent beam, waterproof, tough, simple, bright, AA bats, comes with a lanyard, takes inexpensive PR bulbs so you can choose high or lower output.

Bob


----------



## twentysixtwo (Oct 3, 2005)

All great adds, and some mods I'll have to try. Hard to limit it to 10. What is the highest power bulb you can put in a Tec40? I have a UKE 4AA which is nice but has a smaller reflector and doesn't take PR bulbs....


----------



## Techmedic (Oct 3, 2005)

The mag 2C with three 123's and a KPR113 (I think this is the bulb!) ($6 to $10 for the mod) also rates highly as the newbie's first mod to see what we mean by BRIGHT. After this mod, they suddenly understand the difference between conventional retail and high-powered/modded. 

Most off-the-shelf (plastic/alum) D cell lights can be upgraded with a halogen bulb. ($4 to $8)

Pushing the envelope a bit, for myself before I understood just how much brighter and better 123 based lights are, I purchased a streamlight scorpion and greatly expanded my expectations regarding small and bright.


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 3, 2005)

twentysixtwo said:


> All great adds, and some mods I'll have to try. Hard to limit it to 10. What is the highest power bulb you can put in a Tec40? I have a UKE 4AA which is nice but has a smaller reflector and doesn't take PR bulbs....



I keep TEC-40s in our cars with lithiums and Magnum Star xenon bulbs. The xenon bulbs are freaking bright, and priced reasonably if you look around a bit. The beam is NICE!
The lithiums are pricey, though. I like the flexibility of the TEC-40 system. Alkies, lithiums, rechargeables, whatever PR bulb. The KPR113 Rayovac is a nice medium power and very inexpensive choice. Makes a nice beam as well.

The TEC-40s rival my Streamlight TL2 inb brightness.

Oh, that reminds me: the old Dorcy Boss 4AA has output and beam almost identical to the PT. 

Bob


----------



## turbodog (Oct 3, 2005)

the uk 4aa eled is a great light for about $20


----------



## Perfectionist (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd add ....

Inova X1
Photon Freedom Max
Streamlight Junior Luxeon
Streamlight KeyMate

I can't get enough small lights


----------



## bfg9000 (Oct 3, 2005)

Brinkmann Maxfire LX ($16 including batteries and holster) for a powerful pocket incandescent. Twice the lumens/$ of a G2.


----------



## joema (Oct 3, 2005)

Already been mentioned, but the SL PP Lux 4AA is just $22.95 from http://www.fox-intl.com/item.asp?id=338, and is better than some lights costing 3x as much.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 3, 2005)

twentysixtwo - I've never heard of using a KPR 18 bulb. Is it a radio shack bulb? How does it compare to bulbs such as 1185 of 8 cells or any other similar bulb set ups in terms of runtime and brightness? I've been looking for a bulb that will work well with 8 cells.

Edit : assuming this is the bulb 4 watts probally won't cut it.


----------



## FredM (Oct 3, 2005)

Techmedic said:


> Most off-the-shelf (plastic/alum) D cell lights can be upgraded with a halogen bulb. ($4 to $8)
> 
> .




Where can I get such a bulb?

How does it affect runtime on 2 D cells?


----------



## wwglen (Oct 3, 2005)

I think that a POOR MANS list for flashlights should be in the under $20 range (Same as a Mag 3D).

Anything more puts it outside the mainstream price list.

So given that...

1. Dorcy AAA $6.00
2. Dorcy 1-Watt 3D at target $21 (OK I went ove a little so sue me)
3. River Rock headlamp $14
4. River rock 2-AAA $10
5. Brinkman MaxFire $17
6. Dorcy 3-AAA Lux
7. Streamlight polypro AA Lux $24 (I went ove a little again)
8. River Rock AA LAntern $18 ?
9. Niteze AA Mag Upgrade $5.00
10. Energizer 4-AA folding LED lantern $5.00

Honerable Mention $6.00 1-AAA LED light from ebay says one watt (and lies) feels a little cheap but still a good EDC with long run time.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 3, 2005)

For budget reasons I do not have many of the lights discussed on CPF. Among the ones I own my most used are:
01 LEDcorp's turtlelight upgraded with a Tectite LPR-113 bulb. $35
02 LEDcorp's turtlelight upgraded with a Superbrightled PR2-W1-WVR bulb. $20
[EDIT] 03 Nuwai TM-310H 1AAA 0.5W $10
04 UK 2AAA eLED. $12
05 Kevin L 26K keychain $2.50
[EDIT] 06 Emillion's 7x7mm $10

The following are always loaded with batteries and used sometimes:
07 Dorcy 1AAA 1LED $10
08 Energizer stretch flashlight lantern with MJLED/BA-1. $25
09 Minimag AA with MJLED and Kroll clickie. $25
10 Minimag AAA with Microstar TLE-10 $35

[EDIT] Xnova AA 8LED new model. and Fenix L1P removed from list.

Do not buy the turtlelight from LEDcorp unless you want a green barrelled one. The Dorcy 4AA 1LED floating lantern/Cool blue is half the price and is usually available locally (no shipping & handling).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 3, 2005)

wwglen said:


> I think that a POOR MANS list for flashlights should be in the under $20 range (Same as a Mag 3D).
> 
> Anything more puts it outside the mainstream price list.
> 
> ...




I pretty much ditto this list! I only lack 7 and 8 from having all the above!

And I very much agree with 2, 3, 4 and 6!!!!


----------



## notrefined (Oct 3, 2005)

1) PT Attitude at $10 a pop
2) any 6V lantern with a 3-cell bulb and sputtered reflector- I get mine for $3.50, less than I can buy the battery alone for 
3) Rayovac Industrial 2AA w/ any good 5mm-10mm LED, comes to $5 a piece
4) Rayovac Industrial 2D with 6 or 8 AA's in series in adapters with appropriate overdriven bulb, $12 (PT's 8AA offering is steep competition when it can be found on sale for $15)
5) Energizer folding LED lantern at $3 and change
6) PALight Safe-Light PAL with the current 50% off promotion, comes out to $4.50 a piece (shipped!) for 2 or more
7) generic/chinese 5-LED, 3xAAA headlamp (something like a PT Aurora clone, but not quite) at $6 a piece, shipped
8) $5 single AAA keychain lights from ebay, soon to be rivaled by the nicer $9 ones?
9) Nightcutter lights, while they were available, could be had sometimes as low as $7 for the 3LED version in white or green
10) Brinkmann Maxfire LX at $16


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 3, 2005)

add the blaster jr to that list.

GREAT LIGHT $40.00
Yesumofo


----------



## twentysixtwo (Oct 3, 2005)

Offroadcampr - yes, that's the one.

It's "only" 4 watts at 7.2 v, but with 8 or 9 AA's you've got 9.6 or 10.8v and therefore more like 5 to 6 watts. When you consider the increase in efficiency with the higher voltage, it's the equivalent light to a 7 or 8 watt halogen. A Mag 3D with this setup is $19 Mag+$3.50*3 battery holders + $1.40 bulb = about $30. A Mag 85 is $19 Mag + $3.50*3 + $7 Borofloat + $20 Aluminum Reflector + $11 Magcharger switch + $5 01185 bulb = about $72.50. 

Bulb life with 9 AA's is about an hour or more, runtime is about five times longer than a MAG85. 

I have MAG85 and it's really a kick in the pants, but the KPR18 is a great way to start.....


----------



## 357 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd put the UK 4aa eLED near the top of the list, along with the SL Lux 4aa/3C.

The UK 4aa eLED ($20) has 11 hours of constant regulation, and more output than a 2aa Maglite.


The SL Lux 4aa/3C ($40) has 4 hours of good regulation, and lots of throw.

And for fans of metal lights:

Pelican M6 led ($45), Pelican M6 LED Lux 3 HA regulated: $99.

My list (top 5) goes like this:

1. UK eLED 4aa
2. Pelican M6 LED Lux I
3. SL Lux 3C
4. SL Lux 4aa
5. Pelican M6 LED Lux III HA Regulatieon


----------



## Robocop (Oct 4, 2005)

When they could be had for 15 dollars at CountyCom the Ultra-G was and still is an incredible light. It is simple and works every time without fail.

The latest suprise to me was the Nuwai 2-AAA at Target. For 10 dollars this light is simply amazing. I just ran mine in a test on some cheap rechargeables and it got about 8 good hours of brightness with several more of dimming but usable light.

The QIII goes without saying....incredible for the price and so far mine has worked well each time I needed it.

The Dorcy AAA has always been my favorite for the simple reason that I have used that board for so many other mods that I was tinkering on. It is simple and works every time as well. Dorcy is good at providing lights for a good cost and keeping them interesting. I always said that Dorcy did seem to listen to the people as they have brought some good contenders to the mat as far as people with less money to spend are concerned.

I recently bought the NiteIze conversion for 5 dollars and I must say that for the cost the wow factor of this item is incredible. It is simple and effective and actually does all that it is said to do. Any normal person can install it and the improvement is worth the cost many times over in my opinion.

I have not handled the light known as the BlueGhost however I have read on it here. It seems that the dealer has some interesting lights and for the cost...well the prices seem too good to be true at times. I have seen many who say this light is incredible for the price so I must assume that this light is also a poor mans contender. That entire website is really very poor man oriented and sure has some cool lights. I think it is Emilion who has the web site but most of his stuff seems to be a good bang for the buck.

The list goes on and on as lights have came so far this year. It seems now that we are paying 35 dollars for a light today that we would have gladly paid 65 for 3 years past....(Fenix comes to mind here)...(Or even the QIII)

I enjoyed this thread and have found a few lights that I need to have for myself as a result.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for some excellent suggestions - when I get the time I may go back and modify my original post. I think some improvements may be to add some guidelines to truly make it a "Poor Flashaholics" list 

1) Top price of ~$50
2) Readily available through retailers or online (non ebay) vendors.
3) No significant modding required (Plug-in type mods only)
4) Best brightness for form factor and / or price.

What else?


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 4, 2005)

twentysixtwo said:


> Thanks to everyone for some excellent suggestions - when I get the time I may go back and modify my original post. I think some improvements may be to add some guidelines to truly make it a "Poor Flashaholics" list
> 
> 1) Top price of ~$50
> 2) Readily available through retailers or online (non ebay) vendors.
> ...



I like those modifications to your post. $50 is the most I've spent on any light so far (Petzl Tikka XP headlamp).


----------



## stogiez (Oct 7, 2005)

Whoa. Hey Notrefined,

Where are you getting the price for the PALlight? If they are that price, I'm all over that. That is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## notrefined (Oct 7, 2005)

stogiez said:


> Whoa. Hey Notrefined,
> 
> Where are you getting the price for the PALlight? If they are that price, I'm all over that. That is exactly what I'm looking for.




See the PALight/Safe-Light CPF October Special thread in the dealer's forum


----------



## olebluebird (Oct 7, 2005)

FredM said:


> Where can I get such a bulb?
> 
> How does it affect runtime on 2 D cells?



Streamlight made halogen bulbs at one time. It has been at least 15 years since I bought some and upgraded my 3-cell Maglite. I recently checked Radio Shack and they only had the 6 volt lantern version which would be o.k. in a 4-cell and I think it is good for 7.2 volts. There is a British site that list halogen bulbs.

http://www.reflectalite.com/halogenpage.html

I was thinking of using a 2-cell Maglite with 5-AA conversion and a halogen bulb. The run time should be 1.5 hours using the Radio Shack bulb with 200 bulb lumens.

Oleblue


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 7, 2005)

*twentysixtwo* wrote: _"these are the ones that even flashaholics with deep pockets can respect. They are (IMHO) the top "Bang for the buck" lights and cheap / easy mods.."_ 

Great thread... I love finding bargains or at least great value for money.

I agree with most mentioned already - here's my list with links to reviews and comparison beamshots - not in any particular order, but I'll put the ones that didn't get a mention first.... all prices are including shipping costs if applicable.

S1801 1w Luxeon 1xCR123 for $20 incl shipping when bought via eBay from GoldenGadgets.com - one of my favorite 1 watt Luxeon 1x CR123 lights......

Nite-Ize LED Drop-in for MiniMag 2AA $4.99 from WalMart for drop-in module + either about $9 for MiniMag 2AA or better yet $2.50 (each) for Quest 2AA from ****'s Sporting Goods.

MJLED drop-in for MiniMag 2AA - I have slight preference for this over the Nite-Ize above - BUT this is now harder to find and the $5 bare cut-down MJLED requires more work to install unless one can still buy the $10 kit including pre-drilled reflector + cost of MiniMag or Quest..... One can make one's own Homemade MJLED 

70cent white LED keychains from Emilion - the title says it all that has got to be a bargain - cheap Photon 2 "clone" - there are also 70cent Color LED keychains from Emilion with specifically Interesting Purple LED keychain also 70cents. Emilion has recently changed his shipping structure - but these are very good value bargains still.

20 for $20 LED Lights from CountyComm - possibly eclipsed by Emilion's keychain lights.... but still bargains.

Energizer LED Head Beam - I really like this small compact/light headlamp using two white LEDs and switchable to a single red LED $12.99 WalMart or at one time at $9.08 at a Target closeout (some got it even lower closeout price ~$6.48?)

Dorcy 1AAA - less than $6 from WalMart - my out of the house EDC......

8LED 1AA "Xnova" New - very bright uses a single AA - $5.49 from LightHound.com (great vendor) (+ shipping $ 3.49 for orders up to $19.99) was my at home EDC

Fenix L1 v2.5 (Non-Premium) - currently one of the most talked about lights $28 shipped from the GroupBuy - this is now my at home EDC

Nuwai Q3 with RCR123 + Nano Charger - with a 3.7V RCR123 rechargeable Li-Ion battery the Q3 is noticably brighter than its older original brightness - almost "free" power but runtime can be low at about 30 minutes on the RCR123 - light will get hot $34 + $8.50 for charger and RCR123 ........original comparison review of Nuwai Q3

Thast's 10 already, so +1 bonus....

$1.99 Keychain LEDs LED Club brand at WalGreens are worth looking at - especially for a Blue-Green LED.......


----------



## BobVA (Oct 7, 2005)

notrefined said:


> 4) Rayovac Industrial 2D with 6 or 8 AA's in series in adapters with appropriate overdriven bulb, $12 (PT's 8AA offering is steep competition when it can be found on sale for $15)



Ditto - the Ray O Vac has a nice reflector. I keep one in the office with 6xAA's because I know it won't walk away like a more expensive light would.

- The Inova 2XAAA I got recently at Target is a very nice bargin. Works great and, unlike a lot of 2XAA or 2xAAA lights, does actually put out more light than an ARC AAA


----------



## GadgetTravel (Oct 7, 2005)

I second, third, fourth or whatever we are up to now  the QIII. At $29 it is a steal. I run rechargeables in mine, which is unmodified. I cant get over the quality of the beam and its brightness. And all of my other lights Im comparing to are Surefires or Streamlights.

I would also second the SL Twin Task 2L. A really flexible light for a great price.

I would like to add three additional lights for consideration.

First is the Streamlight Jr. Luxeon. I really nice light for a decent price. Plus you can use NiMH rechargeables in it or AAs you can find virtually anywhere. It is a great form factor with easy to find batteries.

Next the Eternalight Elite Max 4. Mine was a bit under $50 and a great buy.

Last but not least, the Photon Freedom Micro. They are all great, especially the new 2x brightness version. Love them and always have a couple within reach. Under $20, and some versions under $15 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a few to add.... coleman micro fluorescent lanterns for about $5.
Energizer doublebright/etc CCLF lights, the LEDs suck but the CCFLs are nice.
$7.47 clip on 3LED headlamps are pretty useful. If you have or can make 3LED PR bulbs there are many hosts that can be nice long running lights like rayovacs 4AA kids lantern for 5.88 and the prodigy 4AA flashlights for 3.99 at biglots. 
The 15watt twister coleman lantern for $20 is nice. A $7.99 rechargable 500kcp spotlight on sale often at harbor freight is a good entry level blaster for cheap. 
The UK2AAA eled is a nice survival light at 20 hours runtime and waterproof.


----------



## TKC (Oct 8, 2005)

This is an excellent thread!! Great list too!! THANKS!!


----------



## notrefined (Oct 8, 2005)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have a few to add.... coleman micro fluorescent lanterns for about $5.



Could you elaborate on this item? I've not heard of/seen this before, sounds interesting!


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 8, 2005)

great suggestions, great thread!


----------



## Inferno (Oct 8, 2005)

I'd have to add the Dorcy Metal Gear LED light... it runs off of cheap AAA's, is fairly bright, goes for about $20, and most of all...

...you can buy it at Wal-Mart!

Of course, it has all the drawbacks of a cheap light: so-so anodizing, a pocket clip that's easily bent, and QC that justifies the price of most Surefires...


----------



## jbrams (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a total newbie and looking to get invovled on the cheap, here's the short list I've composed.

Really cheap keychains
(1) $0.60 keychain LED from Emilion (http://emilionworkshop.com:3072/oscommerce/catalog/) 
(2) $1.25 keychain LED plus $1.10 35mcd LED from KevinL = $2.35 turnkey (photon clone)
(*)$1.00 keychain from countycomm.com ($26 for $20 shipped)

More expensive, but still affordable keychain
(4) Photon Freedom Micro ($14 shipped) [eBay]

Small and cheap AA or AAA
(5) Dorcy AA (or AAA) ($6) [walmart]
(6) Xnova AA 8LED new version ($6 plus shipping) [alternatively, the “R” version for similar price]

Cheap 2AAA or 2AA
(7) River rock AAA($10) [target]
-Mini Maglite upgrade (assuming you've already got one of these sitting around):
(8) Niteze 2AA Mag Upgrade $5 [target]
(9) MJLED http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda2/mjled2.htm ($5? Plus shipping)

Cheap headlamp
(10) River rock headlamp ($14) [target]

Cheap LED Lantern
(11) River Rock Lantern AA ($20) [target]

Big and bright – 3D
(12) Dorcy 1-Watt luxeon LED 3D ($21) [target]

Entry cheap luxeon 
(13) Streamlight polypro 4AA ($29 shipped) http://www.fox-intl.com/item.asp?id=338 

Already in this light fanaticism thing for about $100 but $70 of that is for X-mas presents.
Any suggestions on what to add to or remove from my list?


----------



## zespectre (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I have to agree with Wwglen and his $20 or under list when we're talking a "poor man's list".


----------



## balazer (Nov 21, 2005)

Energizer 15-minute charger. Practically the best NiMH charger anywhere, for $27 w/ four batteries?

My favorite keychain light: the Sona Enterprises Arc AAA clone: <$5
http://search.ebay.com/flashlight-a...ngwholesaleQQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEFSRCHQ3aSRCH
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1132348

Smartfire 3W 2AA: $20
http://emilionworkshop.com:3072/osc...d=231&osCsid=1606873db8635d6652971850e8e27a30

Dae's 3W 1 x CR123 combo: 2 li-ion cells + charger: $27 shipped
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/luxeon-flashlight-2x600ma-rechargeables-nano-intel-charg-p-208.html

Dae's 3W V2 regulated 1 x CR123 V2: $19.20 shipped
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/regulated-cr123a-suitable-lir123a-p-322.html

Dae's 3W V2 regulated combo w/ two protected lithium ion cells, charger, holster: $34.60 shipped
max 2200 lux on a lithium ion cell
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/regulated-2x750mah-protected-nano-charger-holster-p-341.html


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, this is a great thread...

Id like to add the Element from Sams Club with a 1 watt LED and you can get a two pack for 26 bucks. Thats a 13.00 light that really impressed me.

Also at samd is te twin-pack of Cyclops Xenon 2x123 at $20.00 for two is a bargain. Not as bright or as clean a beam as a Surefire G2 but what do you want for 10 bucks.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 21, 2005)

KevinL said:


> I'd name the CMG/Gerber Infinity, but its time is past.



I'd say it's still a valuable backup light to have because of its tough design and long runtime. I don't know about the redesigned version, though...


----------



## zespectre (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the re-designed version of the Infinity still qualifies though comparison is hard because my old ones are Red and Amber while my new ones are both white


----------



## jayflash (Nov 21, 2005)

A lantern worthy of a CPfer - the UK Vectra was $23 at BrightGuy. It's so good that I got two last year. Runs on 4Ds and with rechargeables you can add their 18 watt lamp for bright, dual levels. Waterproof and has a sturdy metal stand that's not intrusive when not in use. I think it retailed for $50 - $70.


----------



## webley445 (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow!:naughty: 

I'm thinking viable options here for replacing my SL Jr. Thanks for turning me on to these inexpensive options. 
So you guys own these and like them? The Dae and Smartfire look good, but I also saw a replacement module from Emillion that will fit in my G2. Wonder what the runtime is like.
Anyplace to go read reviews on these lights? at these prices I can get a whole gaggle full!


----------



## DaveT (Nov 22, 2005)

Great lists here - lots I'll have to check out. 
One I'd add is the Innovage 12LED lantern - runs on 4D cells. RiteAid occasionally carries them, and they're available regularly at Boscov's stores, or at boscov.com - last I checked they were $9.99. Not the best quality, but a solid value at $10. 
Dave


----------



## asdalton (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll add another vote for the 3D Dorcy Luxeon. I got mine for $21.99 at Target. It has good output, great throw, and a simple and sturdy design. If Dorcy continues to make products like this, who cares if Mag never gets around to using LEDs?

As far as the upper price limit goes, I usually think of the $30-$35 range as the point where you start to see diminishing returns on performance (for household and shop use) compared to what you pay. Twenty dollars is probably closer to what people will pay in stores.


----------



## paulr (Nov 27, 2005)

In no particular order:

1. cheap 5mm keychain led (KevinL, Emilion, etc). Give these to everyone you know.
2. Arc AAA or Peak Matterhorn. These are not the highest bang-for-buck lights, but flashaholism is also about connoisseurship.
3. Fenix L1/L1P. (Note: I'll omit the Nuwai Q3, still a good light but I think the Fenix makes it redundant).
4. Elektrolumens Anglelux, highly functional light that shows something about modding. Or maybe Blaster 1R.
5. Gerber Infinity Ultra, unfortunately not as nice as the older CMG's but still a decent light, very practical, runs fine on the worst crap of zinc-carbon AA cells. 
6. "Police" 2x123 xenon light available from Lighthound etc. Much cheaper than a Surefire G2, doesn't need expensive bulb/reflector assemblies, etc.
7. Princeton Tec Surge, cheap lumens in a 2C sized package. Alternate: Tec40
8. Princeton Tec Aurora (or EOS?), you have to have a handsfree light to see how important it can be. Alternative: Petzl Zipka+
9. Vector spotlight or something comparable. You don't need a $300 Surefire M6 to light up a football field.
10. (Not a flashlight) Energizer CH15 NiMH charger with car adapter and four 2500 mAH cells, use in AA powered lights (ok, need 8 cells for Surge). You don't need to be bled dry buying batteries all the time.


----------



## leukos (Nov 28, 2005)

If you add up the cost of 10 cheap lights, you have the $$ for one or two decent lights!!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 30, 2005)

1. KevinL's Keychain LED w/35K bulb. 
I got my order the other day, and I couldn't be happier. These things are super bright, and at only $2.35 each (if you do it yourself) they are very inexpensive.
2. River Rock 2AAA 
Only $10.80 at Target (after tax), and has some sweet runtime and is pretty bright as well. Beam is a little blue, but I kind of like it. 
3. Dorcy 1AAA
$5.40 at Walmart (after tax), has very good runtime, and the beam is good enough for most close up work. Good light for a first time LED person. 
4. Nite Ize LED Drop In 
Costs $5.30 at Walmart (after tax) and makes the 2AA Minimag a real winner. Has great flood and the battery life is AWESOME!!! The brightness might not be out of this world, but it impresses the non Flashaholic.
5. River Rock Lantern 4AA
Only around $20 at Target and worth every penny. Has amazing runtime, and is extremely bright for how small it is. My only complaint is that it doesn't have a low feature, and it does have an unbelievably annoying strobe feature. 

I don't have the Element, but as soon as Flashlightreviews does a review of it (as long as it does well) I am going to buy one A.S.A.P. 
I also just ordered the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon today because of all the praise it has received recently.


----------



## BlackDecker (Nov 30, 2005)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I don't have the Element, but as soon as Flashlightreviews does a review of it (as long as it does well) I am going to buy one A.S.A.P.
> I also just ordered the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon today because of all the praise it has received recently.



The Sam's Element lights are awesome! I picked up a pack of 2 at my local Sam's a month ago. It puts out almost as much usable light as the SL 4AA ProPoly Luxeon. Runtime is impressive considering it uses 3 AAA batteries.


----------



## bruner (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice Lists 

I'm relatively new to CPF. Since I can't spend mega$ on new lights, I've restricted myself to "keychain" sized lights. It works out nice because I change the light on my keychain every day and get to "play" with my flashlights more often...

I already had an ARC AAA, a MAG Solitare. Since I started collecting (only a few weeks ago, thanks for the new addiction CPF!) I've added three lights from Coast Ledlenser. They are well made, all metal and I didn't spend more than $12 on any of them.

Here's a pic of my current collection:


http://www.geocities.com/danielbruner/share/flashlight-03.jpg

My Led lensers are:

4th light from the left, Mini Tac Torch

6th light from the left, V8 ultra violet

7th light from the left, V8 white

I have another Lenser on order for Christmas, it's a "Tac Torch 4 Color Recon Light". Found it for $30 plus shipping. It's more the size of my modified TaskForce light (that's the first light on the left in my collection photo), but I'll still put it on my keychain 

Dan


----------



## Irongen (Nov 30, 2005)

> Streamlight TL-3 ($65) Green are being clearanced at under $50 right now.


 
Where at? Any places online have this price? I'd pick one up in a heartbeat if I could find it for that amount.


----------



## igabo (Nov 30, 2005)

Definetely River Rock; only 10.81 with tax from Target; regulated, brighter than many lights in the same range, excellent beam...

Also, PT Rage, PT Tec 40, and PT Blast. The whole PT line actually.. great lights, bright, and a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Irongen said:


> Where at? Any places online have this price? I'd pick one up in a heartbeat if I could find it for that amount.



Amazon.com had them for like $43 or $47 shipped. According to many, including AW, you can even run them on two of the LiONs (though I forget which ones) and save radically on battery cost.

I'd love to get one, but there are so many other attractive things I want.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hrmm... I guess my top 10 list, in no particular order, would be:

*Fenix L1P, of course - the best easily pocketable, but not keychain-able, light around. $42

Nuwai Q3 if used with a LiON R123 - much brighter than the Fenix. $30+$6

River Rock 2xAAA light at Target - Hard to believe anyone still carries a stock Minimag with this thing available. Other for factors 1xAAA, 1xAA) are available for roughly the same price if you are willing to order. $10

Minimag with cutdown MJLED - Even on alkalines, they might be a bit brighter than old 1W low dome emitters but with excellent runtime. At least 20 hours with Lithiums though some report problems with Lithiums if they aren't conditioned. ~$14

*Dorcy 3D Super 1Watt - The new style with the rubber sleeve. Wonderfully useful beam, very wide with decent throw, stunning runtime. $22

LEDBeam 3C - The king of LED throw in the budget realm. Slightly cheesy finish options, but very respectable build quality. $25

Sam's Club Element - Now that they are mostly coming with select R-bin stars, these are brighter than many Lux IIIs on the market. Nice size, great switch (though it is easily turned on inadvertantly), crappy runtime but runs very well on AAA NiMH cells. Not everyone likes to use the AAAs though. Every one I've had has been better than every Dorcy Metal Gear I've had and I've had several of each. 2 for $26

Streamlight TL-3 Incandescent - Under $50 on Amazon.com and I can't imagine a much better throwing relatively small light for the price. ~$45

Princeton Tec 40 - Very nice stock, VERY VERY nice with a 3 cell bulb. Lots of light in a small package for very little money. $20

Princeton Tec Surge - Cheap AA cells giving off an incredible amount of light. $28


----------



## jimmybrown2 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is a great thread. I'm relatively new to this forum and I hadn't heard of Kevin's coin lights before. Before I even finished the thread, I order quite the handful from him.

I ordered my TL-3 from a Yahoo store, Express Police supply a couple weeks ago. I ordered the green one because it was a close-out item but I was shipped a black one. Which was just fine with me. http://store.yahoo.com/expresspolicesupply/sttlodgrxefl.html

Thanks for all the 'cheap' info!


----------



## Kenski (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd like to agree on a few particular lights. These ones really spoke to me for Value/Design/Usefulness.



twentysixtwo said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for any budding flashaholics.
> <trim>
> 1) KevinL's Photon Clones ($1.20 - $1.75) Coin cell lights are great - put one on your keychain - they
> provide more light and runtime than ANY LIGHT MADE (that's sitting at home in the closet.) You can mod them with 26k/35k
> ...



And I'd like to mention the Peak Snow 29 LEDs for 5mm mod candidates. They rock, as long as 
you're driving them gently. Nichia CS gets the vote if you're going to push hard.

Kenski


----------



## DigMe (Jan 2, 2006)

Let's not forget the cheap flashaholics best friend - CPF! Especially the CPFer's specials thread that puts some of the Surefires within the stratosphere of affordability (OpticsHQ) for some of us and then allows us to feed them on a budget (Amondotech and Battery Station). 

Shout out to the "For Sale" section also!

brad cook


----------



## Flashlight FeeN (Jan 6, 2006)

The Brinkmann maxfire is one great cheap light!


----------



## carrot (Jan 7, 2006)

I think a few sub-$100 quality lights would be better and more satisfying in the long run than a lot of cheaper lights, so this is my own suggested list.

Surefire E2e/E2o: $80 (can always be converted to E2L)
--- add in an SC3 spares carrier, spare bulb, and a dozen batteries: $45
Fenix L1P or L2P: $50
--- I don't bother counting AA batteries here, they're so common
Arc-AAAP: $40
--- I don't bother counting AAA batteries here, they're also so common
Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon: $25
--- common batteries.
Photon Freedom Micro: $15
--- 10 extra batteries: $2.50
Throw in a Thor 30MCP from Costcos, if you want a spotlight. $30

Total: $257.50-287.50

Not bad, if you ask me. Less bang for the buck in lumens/dollars, but the quality of these lights are all excellent. You'd also have pretty much all bases covered with this selection too.

In comparison, if you were to buy all the lights and mods mentioned in the original post -- it'd cost you $309 and you still wouldn't have tasted some of the very best in lights. Nothing against PrincetonTec, but they don't come to mind as the lights I'd want if I were limited to a tight budget. 

Just my own thoughts.


----------



## tsask (Jan 7, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> The Streamlight Propoly Lux 4AA is definitely one of my best bang lights.


 yes yes. I just got one. I love it!!! for less than $25 it's a great deal especially on AA 's. I own some BRIGHT Surefires C3 upgraded 200 lumen bulb, same w/G2 at 120 lumens, I love my INova T1,QIII, Fenix 1 LP, ARC AAA P, Dorcy Super CR123 1 watt, yet for regulated brilliant far throwing LED POWER this light can not be beat. I am buying at least 2 more. what a POWERFUL gift, imagine changing someone's life for the better with a light that will not dim until the end.. most of the "non flashaholics" can not yet comprehend the significance of this fact until they experience it. :wow:


----------



## mattyg (Jan 7, 2006)

Techmedic said:


> The mag 2C with three 123's and a KPR113 (I think this is the bulb!) ($6 to $10 for the mod)



^^^
Can someone explain how to do this?


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 7, 2006)

mattyg said:


> ^^^
> Can someone explain how to do this?



Basically for the 2C version, you need the MAG 2C, the KPR112 or KPR113 bulb from RadioShack, 3 123 primary cells, a piece of either PVC pipe or rubber hosing and some clear acrylic spray paint.

First, replace the stock bulb with the new one, cut the PVC pipe or rubber hosing a little shorter than the three 123 cells.

I think 3/4" ID is what you want - the rubber is easier to cut and fit to length, the PVC pipe needs to be sanded down and takes quite some time if you don't have a power sander but I prefer the PVC pipe. Just take a 123 cell with you to the hardware store and the PVC pipe that the 123 fits into with about 1/8th inch of extra space is the right size.

Put the three cells in the pipe or tubing and put that in the light. Simple as that!

The acrylic paint is to 'sputter' the reflector so that you get more of a SureFire type beam. There are different techniques but basically, you hold the reflector with your hand (covered in a plastic grocery bag) and spray the unshaken spray paint towards it, but not directly on it. I sort of spray the paint outwards and 'catch' the paint droplets with the reflector. Do this about three times, then let it dry for 10 minutes, then repeat the entire process about 3-5 times. You will be trading away a little bit of throw, but the beam will be radically smoother.

Alternately, you can build the same thing using the 2D body and using 4 123 cells rather than three. Same general thing, but cut the piece of PVC pipe slightly shorter than 4 123 cells. You will need to wrap the pipe around and around with 2 strips of tape of some sort so that it fills up the 2D body without shifting around. And you use a KPR118 bulb rather than the 112 or 113. These are also available at Radio Shack. Then you need to remove the spring and use a certain size of bold, nut and fender washer to make contact with the tailcap. If you want to build this version, I'll get you the sizes of bolts, nuts and fender washers you need.

Both of these builds are bright because they are significantly overdriving a relatively cheap bulb. The 3 123 build puts out maybe 100-120 lumens and the 4 x 123 build puts out maybe 140 lumens. Battery life is about an hour, bulb life is generally 2-5 hours but if the cells are particularly warm or fresh, they may instaflash the bulb which can be frustrating but that's just the risks of trying to get so many lumens out of such cheap equipment. Other than your time, the entire build costs maybe $25 and is brighter than anything smaller than a Magcharger that costs less than $80-ish. I'd say the 3x123 build is as bright as the SureFire P61 lamp and the 4x123 build is definately brighter than the P61.


----------



## paulr (Jan 7, 2006)

I've never understood the use of Maglights in those mods. I have 3x123 in a cheap plastic 2C light that's much smaller and lighter than a Mag 2C and which cost about $3. It's quite a stealth light; it's almost weightless in your hand (feels like there's no batteries inside) and it's about as bright as my TL3. I have a KPR118 in mine which might be slightly fewer lumens than an overdriven KPR113 with 3 cells. And instead of going to the hardware store for PVC tubing, I just wrapped a strip of cardboard around the cells with packing tape.


----------



## Macaw (Jan 8, 2006)

Amazon.com has the TL-3 for $47.74 with free shipping. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008VE4C/qid=1136701849/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-0166424-7738360?n=507846&s=sporting-goods&v=glance

Be careful when ordering to pick the super saver shipping option. The default is a hefty shipping charge.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 8, 2006)

notrefined said:


> 1)$5 single AAA keychain lights from ebay, soon to be rivaled by the nicer $9 ones?



tell me more? or PM me. VDG


----------



## Coop (Mar 27, 2006)

best close up worklight ever? 3 words:






Osram Dulux Pocket
(or Osram Dulux Mini)

and were sold here some time ago for 5 euro a piece...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 28, 2006)

Being a poor flashaholic,and saddled with living in the UK-not the cheapest place for torches!! - My list as follows,including power and 'wow'er factors:

(In no particular order!)

1. INOVA X1 (Old style-white or green led)

2. LED Lenser V16 pen light.

3. Gerber Recon ( Love it!!)

4. MiniMag with Nite Ize drop in.

5. Dorcy 3AAA Luxeon - (Bang for buck, great)

6. Nuwai Q3.

7. Surefire G2.

8. Petzl Zipka +.

9. AL- 91AA 1XLED.

10. Lighthound's Fauxton coin cell light.

Not the best, but enough to keep you happy for a bit!!

I'd have loved to include the L1P,INOVA T1,ARC AAA-P,PEAKS,other SF's etc but too costly!!!


----------



## europium (Apr 11, 2006)

*Inexpensive but effective emergency light: Lightwave 4000 ... now just $20*

 On closeout for $20 apiece here: http://eppescorner.safeshopper.com/2/173.htm 





_*Lightwave 4000 LED Flashlight *_

Real world usage during a power outage described here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/storm.htm


> ...
> 
> After completing some extended outage preparations, out came the "big guns". I loaded and fired up the Lightwave 4000, a 10 LED D-cell light, and Lightwave 3000, a 7 LED C-cell light. The 4000 we wedged between the cushions of the couch and pointed toward the ceiling. It lit the entire living room with a pleasing white glow. The 3000 we placed in the napkin holder on the kitchen table and pointed its beam at the glass light fixture above. The glass fixture reflected the light in all directions and gave us more than enough light for the kitchen. These 2 flashlights provided the light for the majority of the outage. *Since their run-times are nearly a month constantly on, I had no concerns about leaving them on for extended periods. Even though I was sure all of the nearby stores would soon be out of batteries, I wouldn't even have to worry about changing the batteries once in either of these lights.*
> ​ For taking showers we simply moved the Lightwave 4000 to the bathroom and leaned it against the wall, projecting the beam up the length of the wall to the ceiling. It easily provided enough light for us....​


Full review here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lightwave_4000.htm 

A typical Amazon reviewer wrote:


> It's the best one all around
> 
> have had a number of expensive flashlights over the years, including numerous maglites.
> 
> ...


Another review here: http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/lw4000.htm ​


----------



## OpticalSerenity (Apr 11, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> best close up worklight ever? 3 words:
> 
> Osram Dulux Pocket
> (or Osram Dulux Mini)
> ...



Is there a good place to get these now? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## thunderlight (Apr 12, 2006)

At under $10.00, the Craftsman 4-AA wide barrel 4 cell rubber incandescent light merits inclusion on this list. It has a large faceted reflector, works well with Magnum Star Xenon 4 cell bulbs, has a power indicator [a gimmick, I suppose] for remaining battery life, and a spare bulb holder attached to the lanyard. The beam quality with the Magnum Star is very good and the beam is quite bright. Needless to say, it works with inexpensive AA batteries or rechargeables. I don't know how durable it might be and it employs a reverse clickie.

The yellow hard plastic version has better features, including a built in compartment in the tailcap for holding the spare bulb, however, the reflector is smooth, casting a beam with artifacts, but with greater throw. If it had a better reflector, I would recommend this model for the list. Once again, the price is under $10.

Both of these models are similar to the 4-AA Dorcy boss, which has a problematic reflector.

I believe that these models comprise a series of somewhat generic flashlights, since I have also seen similar models in 99 cent stores and such.


----------



## AR15Fan (Apr 14, 2006)

Just about any of the River rock, Dorcey or Inova closeouts at Target/Frys. Hell the Blue X5 is a steal at $8.74 and Blue X1's for $4.80!!


----------



## eagle2006 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey great! This is a super thread.
I'm on a tight flashlight budget.


----------



## BrighTor (May 10, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this great thread with another addition:

The new LED penlight from Energizer sells for $6.99 at Target and is _great_ for up-close work, has a slim form-factor (it IS a penlight) and was still bright enough for me to navigate in my yard during the power outage we had on Monday night.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 10, 2006)

I'll second BrighTor's mention of the Energizer Penlight. Mine has been seeing lots of use as an around the house light. Good bang for the buck.

Geoff


----------



## Paul6ppc (May 10, 2006)

I saw a nice Taskforce keychain light today at Lowes,4.97 and it said brass.
Runs on 3 watch batteies.Looked well built.No I didnt get it.I wasnt buying anthing else.


----------



## KreweRoux (May 11, 2006)

twentysixtwo,

Hi, new guy here. Could you elaborate on the mod you were talking about #7. I don't quite understand the AA-AAA-1 D conversion. And could you detail a little more about the copper wiring. I would like to make a modded flashlight, not a pipe bomb <L> Thanks Or maybe you have a better more simple first mod? I have ahost of 2d mag sitting around.


----------



## KreweRoux (May 11, 2006)

twentysixtwo,

Hi, new guy here. Could you elaborate on the mod you were talking about #7. I don't quite understand the AA-AAA-1 D conversion. And could you detail a little more about the copper wiring. I would like to make a modded flashlight, not a pipe bomb <L> Thanks Or maybe you have a better more simple first mod? I have ahost of 2d mag sitting around.


----------



## vector_joe (May 11, 2006)

I like the Inova Radiant AAA. It is one of my edc's now.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/inova_rad_aaa.htm


----------



## vector_joe (May 11, 2006)

KreweRoux said:


> twentysixtwo,
> 
> Hi, new guy here. Could you elaborate on the mod you were talking about #7.
> 
> ...




Welcome to cpf. I'm new here too.

At the Sandwich shop http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_56_73&products_id=779, you can get an adapter that takes 3 AA batteries and puts them into the space of 1 D battery. It is actually a 9AA to 3D adapter. (There is a 2d-8AA holder, but I'm not sure if that fits properly in the mag tube.) Fill it with 8AA and one AA dummy (or spacer). Then you put that into the Mag so your source is now about 12 volts rather than 4.5 volts. The kpr18 is a replacement bulb that runs 7.2v. I'm not sure if it is equivalent to the KPR118 bulb which is available at radioshack? They are both listed at 7.2 volts, but one is 600mA and the other is listed at 550ma... not sure.


----------



## Allnew2me (May 11, 2006)

Anyone interested in getting the TL-3 from Amazon, if you enter TOOLS10P into the promotion code box you get an additional 10% off. I used it and I just used it again on a Streamlight Argo HP headlamp. One of the members of CPF shared that a bit ago and I thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## twentysixtwo (May 11, 2006)

VectorJoe described it correctly. The KPR18 and KPR118 are basically the same bulb. I may have been mistaken on the number rat shack uses. Even cheaper would be to put 2 of the 3 AA to D in a 2D mag and a 5 cell bulb, but now you're really shaving dollars off.

The dummy cell is if you take a wooden dowel the size of a AA battery and wrap it the long way with some copper wire. Wrap some tape on the sides so it won't short and you now have a very cheap dummy cell


----------



## jernan001 (Sep 17, 2006)

Good thread. Any additions to it?


----------



## cernobila (Sep 17, 2006)

How about; Wolf Eyes 9TX Raider Tactical Flashlight, 200 lumens with a second 4x LED light source. If you are a member at Pacific Tactical Solutions its $44.96, and you can run 2x 18500 cells in it.....I would dare to say that its a better choice than the ever popular TL-3....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 17, 2006)

I posted in this thread quite some time back. But I've just read through it again and have a few new comments.

Someone mentioned Sears Rubber 4AA lights. I have one right here in front of me with 4NimH and a lightly frosted 3 cell Xenon bulb. It has a wonderful spot with soft edges and good/great spill. I consider it a really nice Incandescent light.

The Sears 3D Rubber is also a worthy contender. With an unfrosted KPR103 and 3xALk FujiNovells it isn't quite as white as my 4AA but has every bit as nice of beam.

Both of these lights come in at well under $20

Since I posted back then, I've acquired 4AA and 3C LUX SL ProPolys. What can I say about them that hasn't already been mentioned? My 4AA has a GREAT beam. Spot blending into a still pretty bright corona tapering off into good spill. I'd say whatever you have to do to get one or both should be considered!!!

And the most recent additions to my collection are M*gled products! 2,3 and 4 cell drop ins, and 2AA and 3AA Minim*gLeds.

At a bit under $20 for the drop ins, and still under $30 for the complete AA lights I feel they are bargains! The Minis have great reflectors that allow flood with no holes!!!

Luxeon Lottery is still in play with the SLs and M*gs, but it isn't as pronounced as in the "old" days....

I'll reiterate that the River Rock 2AA Handheld, and the 2AA Headlight are GREAT stuff for about $10 and $15 respectively!

The Energizer LED penlight is another bargain, though it feels a trifle cheesy.

For many people the Dorcy 1W 1x123 might be the ultimate small light. It's about $20.

It wasn't bright/focused enough for my needs and I sent off $44.95 for a Fenix P1...

It's way outside of the $20 range, but I feel I got a deal!!!

Enough rambling....


----------



## LEDism (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the 1.5W 1AA Coast LED Lenser, and I like it so far. It's just under $20 at Wal-Mart, and comes with a holster.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 19, 2006)

Cheap set up that I could easily live with...


Fauxton - ketchain light - $1 a pop

Fenix E1 - neck lanyard back-up light - $25 delivered (to the UK)

Civictor V1 - pocket/belt light - $30 delivered (to the UK)

Huntlight FT-01 - jacket pocket light - $41 delivered (to the UK)


That's a full personal light kit for under $100 delivered (add a Fenix E0 for keychain and it still comes in at under $120).

BTW, I've only listed lights I have personal experience with (bar the E0) all three that I've mentioned are stunning VFM and great performers IMO.


CFU


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Cheap set up that I could easily live with...
> 
> Huntlight FT-01 - jacket pocket light - $41 delivered (to the UK)
> 
> CFU


 
Hi CFU,
How's the runtime for this FT-01 on primary 2xCR123A?
Is it brighter than Nuwai TM-301X-3?

Thanks!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Flame,

I'm still on my first set of cells (primaries) with the Huntlight, I've probably only used it for about an hour (two at most) but I have not percieved any drop in the light level as yet...it's still very bright.

As for claimed output, it's rated at 80 lumens but I've read reports from folks here that it's probably more like 60 lumens, and comparing it to my HDS EDC U60GT I would be inclined to agree with the 60 lumen rating.

Make no mistake though...this is still a fantastic light for the money IMHO (it also has a proper AR coated glass lens and T-binned luxeon...unlike the Nuwai's which have polycarb lens and S-binned luxeons as I understand it).

Informative thread about the FT-01 here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121739

Hope some of this helps.







CFU


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 19, 2006)

How about the WalMart Valu Brite 2AA 84 cent flashilght bored out with 2XCR2 or 2XCR123 with a Mag 3 cell Krypton bulb. Just frost the bulb to get of artifacts but this rivals any tactical 6V light!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Sep 19, 2006)

Luxogen would need to be on this list! Lr5 3 watt 1 cr123 or rcr for 24.95 shipped!Very white ! WOW


----------



## roadndirt (Sep 21, 2006)

OK, you price concious guys. I'm with you. Here is my post from the spotlight thread. Can you help? This thread is mch more visited.

Presently using a cheap Garrity 6V i beam lantern from Wal-Mart. 
This is what I use it for.
I participate in Rogaines, which is basically a 24 hour orienteering meet, so it goes right through the night. We have to find controls out in the woods and hills which have point values. Most points wins. So you can see the value of continuing through the night and getting as many controls as possible before the 24 hours runs out.
I use the Garrity 6V to spot the controls at night because they do have a piece of reflective tape hanging on them. The light allows me to scan down into a ravine or across to the other side of the ravine or valley or uphill and downhill while searching. 
The Garrity does the job. It seems to throw a concentrated beam sufficient to reflect back the control at 100-200 feet or more.
I cannot find any info on lux/lumen/watts on this Garrity to even begin to compare it.
What I would like to do is find a light that is equal in distance/brightness but less bulky and not as heavy. Preferably with a long enough run time to last through a long night, although it is only used intermittently. I use my headlamp for making my way to the general area before using the spot.

This is the light.
http://www.garritylites.com/page104.html

I am going to look at some of the lights mentioned on this thread, but they are hard to try out and compare unless I buy them.
Tonight I will go down by he creek here and measure the beam and distance of the Garrity.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 21, 2006)

Based on very early impressions, I think the new Fenix E0 deserves a spot on this list.

Geoff


----------



## NightHiker (Sep 22, 2006)

A few of my cheap favs:

PR SMJLED in whatever cheap 2d/2aa light you want: Good Output for most tasks, fantastic runtime. 

Dorcy AAA: Decent output for a little light, good runtime, disapears in your pocket, and only about 6 bucks at walmart. I have a nichia led in mine which improves the brightness and tint.

Princeton Tec Tec40: Nice, bright, rugged light, and a great deal when its on clearance. Very bright with the 4 nimh 3 cell bulb setup.

Task Force 3AA: Great deal when this was on clearance recently (at Lowes i think) at $9. The body isnt amazing, but lots of output and a usable beam, and real cheap for a luxeon light.

Streamlight PP 4AA: Amazing throw for a Luxeon light. Fantastic deal at <30$. 


Roadndirt: The PP4AA would probably do it for you. Great throw and good regulated runtime (about 4 hours continuous). The Tec40 would probably work too if you prefer incandescent. Both of those are also a very nice size (back pocketable).


----------



## cancow (Sep 22, 2006)

The Nightops Falcata 6v for $59 is a bargin as well.


----------



## Brody (Sep 23, 2006)

Another light which is nice to have and inexpensive is the Advancemart Ghost II. It uses a single AA or AAA battery to drive 12 5mm leds. It is my light of choice for reading in bed or if I need to navigate the apartment late at night and dont want to turn on the light switches. It is available at Dae's site for about $7


----------



## Concept (Sep 23, 2006)

I would have the L1T as a good start. 
I have also found the Led Lenser David 15 a good little 1 x AA torch.


----------



## jbrams (Jul 31, 2007)

The poor flashaholics top 10 list is sorely outdated ... please add your current ideas and current cheap means of getting lots of light for a little cash!


----------



## knot (Jul 31, 2007)

For poor man's compact:

An RCR123 powered Ultrafire is a hell of a light for 20 and under. I think the 15 dollar AA MTE is king from what I've been reading but not in the 123 class. The SSC modded Coast Lenser is in a class by itself, of course.


----------



## fishx65 (Jul 31, 2007)

The Rayovac Cree 3C, soon to be available at Walmart for around $20.00, should make this list. Very well made, great price, loooong runtime, locally available and blows away any lux out there. Still can't get over how much light this thing puts out compared to my Propolys!!!


----------



## knot (Jul 31, 2007)

fishx65 said:


> The Rayovac Cree 3C, soon to be available at Walmart for around $20.00, should make this list. Very well made, great price, loooong runtime, locally available and blows away any lux out there. Still can't get over how much light this thing puts out compared to my Propolys!!!



That doesn't fit the...or rather, doesn't fit my idea of the purpose of LED lights: small form factor + big light. A bright light from the size of my thumb is impressive


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 31, 2007)

There is a more recent thread:
could y'all update "The poor flashaholics top 10"? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112435
Even that is out of date. A lot has happened since 2006Q3. Maybe it is time for you to start a new thread.


jbrams said:


> The poor flashaholics top 10 list is sorely outdated ... please add your current ideas and current cheap means of getting lots of light for a little cash!


I have gone to slightly more expensive lights since my last list of ...er...2005 see post 24. So some of my new list I do not have personal experience with. I look at my L0D-CE and says to myself "if Ican't afford this what would I buy instead"

EDC - I find AAA lights much more pocketable.
01 Dorcy AAA. $6 at Walmart USA or $13 at Sears Canada.
02 UltraFire B3 Luxeon PWT Flashlight (AAA). $9.95 at DX.
*EDIT added
03 Ultrafire 602C Seoul SSC 42180-U Flashlight (AAA) $18.99 at DX*

EDC - If you have big pockets or need longer runtime or brighter 1AA.
04 MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight. $14.50 at DX. Some fiddling may be required to get this light to work.

Basic household/car - Upgrade a cheap 2D/2AA/4AA light with an LED bulb. At closer distances a floody beam is more useful.
05 Superbrightled PR2-W1-WVR 1-5V. $5 
06 SMJLED PR. 2 cell only. Focus well. At least 3 variants. ~$9 at Lighthound and Sandwich Shoppe
If you don't want to fiddle around with cheap plastic lights.
07 7 LED (LED Diameter:8mm) V4. $9 at Quality China Goods. About 4X the brightness of a typical 9 LED light. Formerly known as the 7x7mm.

If you need throw for outdoors
04 MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight. 3700 lux
08 MagLED 3D 7500 lux
09 MiniMagLED 3AAA 1985 lux
*EDIT deleted Element*
10 Electrolumens Lucidus XR-3. $70. The Cree optic puts most of the light in the hotspot maximising throw. 5,600+ lux. This light beats a 3xSSC-P4 Little friend in the throw department. Treat yourself.

Note I have stayed with commom battery lights. I do not think poor flashaholics can afford lithiums.

*EDIT
List updated on post 125*


----------



## vandrecken (Jul 31, 2007)

I would only recommend cheap lights that are good enough to stand their ground against the money no object competition.

Lots of the lights listed in this thread are good value for money, but once you move up to higher end lights, they're so outclassed that i'd end up binning them. The LED wonder lights in particular are regularly being overtaken by new models that are brighter, whiter and longer running as technology moves ahead.

My exceptions would be 
Photon / fauxton lights - always useful to have several of these scattered around your kit.
Inova X5 - it's combination of long life, simplicity and build quality let it stand proud in the best of company because it's not always about output.
Petzl's Tikka Xp - the best headlamp out there and there's always a place for a good headlamp.
Something from princeton tec - waterproof, tough and bright enough. These are ideal for leaving in emergency kits

Four purchases that you could make for modest $$ and which would serve you well for many years


----------



## wjf2000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dorcy spyder $15 from sportsmans guide.


----------



## paulr (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd lose basically all the incans below the big hotwire level at this point.

1. Fauxton: $4.70 for ten. That can practically be the top ten right there.
2. Countycom SOLED orange body, $1.50, sort of a Fauxton with a hat clip. Add a baseball cap and you have a $1.50 headlamp.
3. MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight, $15 - powerful 1AA pocket light
4. Gerber Infinity Ultra, $15 - long running 1AA pocket light
5. Rayovac 1AA headlamp, $18 - cool 1aa headlamp, haven't tried one yet
6. Fenix L0D CE or L1D CE, $40-ish - if you want adjustable levels and bling bling
7. Vector Banana or similar, $25, for big throw and cheap lumens
8. Amondotech N30 HID, $150 - monstrous throw and big lumens
9. Tiablo A8 if you want a pocket monster with big throw
10. Spy 005, $450-$850, buy one of these and solve your expensive flashlight desire once and for all, instead of spending a lot more incrementally on endless other lights.


----------



## lctorana (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Eveready Dolphin. A$10 Unrivalled for price vs performance.
2. Eveready E250K. A$3.25 Also superb for the price.
3. UltraFire 602D Cree. US$17
4. "Lumiled 1W 1xAA Optical Reflector Flashlight Silver" US$10. Deserves to be a classic.
5. The last bargain you bought at the junk shop/hardware store/eBay.
6. "DX Cree 1-Mode Enhanced" US$14
7. Golston 7W
8. Mag Solitaire.
9. A self-contained handheld "1 million candlepower" lantern - A$25.
10. The oldest useable torch you can find and restore.


----------



## soffiler (Aug 1, 2007)

knot said:


> ... The SSC modded Coast Lenser is in a class by itself, of course...


 
I'll second that! I don't know how poor a poor flashaholic is, but a $69 SSC P4 U-bin modded Coast Focusing Lenser (7438) from FlashCrazy will give you about 200 lumens out the front on fresh cells, and on top of that the beam pattern is awesome (and adjustable). Roughly 3 lumens per $ is an excellent deal.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 1, 2007)

Fenix P1 CE - its a lotta light for $40!


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 1, 2007)

KevinL said:


> 4. Eveready 4D cell lantern for.. $2. The first thought is 'you gotta be kidding' but I picked this one up at the supermarket for literally $2. A small KPR 4D bulb sits in a PR base on a flat piece of plastic beneath a frosted dome. Saw off the bulb post and put an inexpensive Luxeon 1 (<$10 nowadays), resistor ($0.25), and scrap metal disk as a heatsink. Wire it up and it runs forever.


 
+1
Target has something similar for $3.50 - $4. Since the D cells are in a holder, you can use copper wire to fill empty slots, and make a 1,2 or 3 cell LED host as well. Plus, there is plenty of room to fit a driver (micropuck, DX, or other), or wire up a protoboard with an IC or 2 transistor homebrew. Hmm, looking at it, it wouldn't be hard to run Li-Ions in one or more bays of the holder, with or without a $2 D adaptor.

Similarly, the Rayovac 2D has lots of room in the head for a small protoboard - run a Lux 1 + 2 tran driver for days...


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 1, 2007)

1. Maxfire LX - $12 @ Target. It's a poormans G2 from what I've heard.
2. River Rock 1AA - Green body, Nichia. - $12. 30hr runtime on 1AA battery.
3. River Rock 2AAA- Black body, Luxeon? - $10. Small package, clip, great pocket size.
4. The Fauxton/Photon light. $1 - $10 depending on flavor. You can put on a necklace lanyard or keys and always have a light.
5. Energizer 4AA Folding Lantern - $7 @ walmart. 190 of low light. Perfect for power outages/emergencies.
6. Garrity Funta-stick - $2 @ Walmart. The LED version of the glowstick. Disposable and in YellowGreen, Blue or Red. Comes with a flashmode. Good for emergency marking/signaling.
7. Energizer has 3 great bang-for-the-buck Headlamps in the sub-$25 range
A) Energizer 3Led headlamp - $10-12 Target. 2 White, 1 Red LED. 3AAA. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/energizer_ledessentials.htm
B) 6LED Headlamp $16 Target http://store.botachtactical.com/en6ledhe.html
C) 1Watt LED Spot + 2 white flood + 2Red night headlamp. $22-$25 Target/Home Depot.
8. A lantern of some sort. The 4D LED lanterns have come down in price and probably offer the best runtime+output at the sacrifice of size. The AA versions are pretty good too. 
River Rock K2 3AA Lantern
Coleman Expedition Lantern
the cheapo 3 for $10 knockoff lanterns at BigLots
Misc Garrity and Energizer 4D Lantern area lights.
9. The Brinkman combo pack at Target for $30 or $40. Comes with a Red/White LED headlamp and a 1Watt LED flashlight. Both run on 3AAA I think. Got a set for my dad for Father's Day.
10. Rayovac also has some new "generic" 2D LED lights for about $4 at Wal-mart. I've been meaning to try some but haven't had the chance. 

For some reason, I'm drawn to more Long-Runtime lights. Higher output is always a plus, but the main draw to LEDs for me are long runtime and cooler-more efficient output.


----------



## thunderlight (Aug 1, 2007)

Probably the big money saving move is slow self-discharge batteries. [Prefer SSD to LSD, FWIW]

Still like magled 3AA - good combination of price, power, durability, and common batteries.

I like the 2D 2LED Eveready for a true beater/lender at $8.

For windup -- the Freeplay kito is a good buy, especially if it goes on sale at Target

Dorcy 1AAA keeps on chugging along although some may not like the lensed output.

Everready Industrial easily modified to be a 3C with a Magnum Star Xenon 3 cell bulb.

Princeton Tec 40 -- good cheap waterproof versatile incandescent light


----------



## knot (Aug 2, 2007)

soffiler said:


> I'll second that! I don't know how poor a poor flashaholic is, but a $69 SSC P4 U-bin modded Coast Focusing Lenser (7438) from FlashCrazy will give you about 200 lumens out the front on fresh cells, and on top of that the beam pattern is awesome (and adjustable). Roughly 3 lumens per $ is an excellent deal.



Add the dimming feature of the new Coast and that may be all one realistically needs. That could save money in the long run for the "poor flashaholic" - but then one is never enough for the "aholic". 

Seems like a few who have been through many flashlights name the SSC Coast their favorite - by far.


----------



## lightr07 (Aug 2, 2007)

1. +1 SureFire G2 or 6P

Very resonably priced for the qualty. Bright. And its a surefire. Also is good for trying out LED Drop ins. 36.00

2. Inova X5

Very good build quality. Did have some QC problem's once where the battery tube was malformed meaning you has to practically smash the light against the table to get the 123's out but once you did taking the head of a pair of pliers and turning 1-2 turns fixed the problem just fine. 27.00 when i last checked.

3. MagLED 2 AA or 3AA 

Pretty good. Mag so most people will respect the name. Has an OK output. Does have the well known "Rings and holes" of Mags and other lights but none the less not bad for 21.00. And also able to buy them at Walmart. Meaning no long trips (Although i get to look around at things when i go on SF trips due to me buying SF's at outdoors stores so its not that much of a factor.)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 2, 2007)

Whatever else I may have mentioned before...

A new 4 mode Inova Microlight! We got my Dad one to replace the lost 2AAA Eled.

Pretty darn bright with a low and a strobe. And you can "program" it for press-on release-off.


----------



## KingGlamis (Aug 2, 2007)

My new favorite "poor flashaholic" light is the Super Fire WF501D 4xCR123A from Quality China Goods. For about $21 including free shipping I got an incredibly bright light. Unfortunately computer issues have kept me from getting good beam shots, but I did get this semi-decent shot using my daughter's camera. This thing puts out some serious light!

This pic is of the side of my house at pretty close range (6 feet probably). And the camera doesn't really show all of the generous spill this light offers. Best money I ever spent!


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 17, 2008)

*Is this thread's first post still up-to-date?*

Question: Is the original post of this thread still up-to-date and valid? (I'm looking to get a new-fangled lightweight flashlight and/or headlamp which can run off AA or AAA NiMH.) I was reading in the "The Welcome Mat" thread (which guided me here), that new and improved LED bulb technologies came out in 2007, but this thread dates back to 2005. There is no "Last Edited" date on the first post here.

What are the top ten in 2008?

p.s. I am new here and a flashlight "wuffo", so go easy on me.


----------



## rhuck60 (Jan 17, 2008)

paulr said:


> I've never understood the use of Maglights in those mods. I have 3x123 in a cheap plastic 2C light that's much smaller and lighter than a Mag 2C and which cost about $3. It's quite a stealth light; it's almost weightless in your hand (feels like there's no batteries inside) and it's about as bright as my TL3. I have a KPR118 in mine which might be slightly fewer lumens than an overdriven KPR113 with 3 cells. And instead of going to the hardware store for PVC tubing, I just wrapped a strip of cardboard around the cells with packing tape.


 
could you post a picture of your light? I am looking for a cheap 2C host to mod. All I can find is an old army style anglehead.

Id like to cast a vote for the Kai AAA beltbuckle light:
https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3241
I think it belongs here at $15 (free shipping) and it may be one of the brightest listed so far.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Is this thread's first post still up-to-date?*



ridgerunner said:


> Question: Is the original post of this thread still up-to-date and valid? (I'm looking to get a new-fangled lightweight flashlight and/or headlamp which can run off AA or AAA NiMH.) I was reading in the "The Welcome Mat" thread (which guided me here), that new and improved LED bulb technologies came out in 2007, but this thread dates back to 2005. There is no "Last Edited" date on the first post here.
> 
> What are the top ten in 2008?
> p.s. I am new here and a flashlight "wuffo", so go easy on me.


*Any lists before Jan 2007 can be ignored as Crees, SSC, rebel, DX, and Kai have ot shown up yet.*

*Re: the original post:*
1) KevinL's Photon Clones ($1.20 - $1.75) *KevinL has not sold these for a couple of years. Known as coin cell lights or Fauxtons they are 10 for $5 at DX or Kai*

2) Dorcy AAA - ($6 with battery) Marginally brighter than the coin cell lights due to the reflector but the advantage here is far more runtime and cheap, easy to find batteries. Very easy and worthwhile mod ($2) to swap out LED for 26K/35K or Nichia CS. Main downside is can't tailstand and no clip (unless you cannibalize a marker clip) *Still a good buy at $5-$6 at Walmart USA. New optic version has no spill*

3) Princeton Tec Rage ($10, batteries included?) About as much light as a 3D cell maglight with a much better beam. Oh yeah, run off of 4 AAA's, it's about as big as a minimab. Some might call it the poor mans Surefire E2E. *incan.*

4) Princeton Tec Surge ($21) Gulping down 8 AA batteries at a time makes this a heavy and expensive light to feed, but ohhhh, the light it puts out. *incan.*

5) Princeton Tec EOS ($32) If I can only have one flashlight, it has to be a headlight. Anything you are likely to need a flashlight for, you'll probably be able to do easier with both hands free. *Still going strong but for close range flood (indoors) most members are now buying the Zebralight*

6) Nuwai QIII - ($35 with battery). Very EDC able, 3 watts of genuine Luxeon. Reasonable mod to put in TWOJ ($18) mineral glass lens ($5) 2 stage switch ($15) and IMS20($5) more than doubles the cost of the light but puts you in competition with lights costing several times more (TW4 with McE2S, for example) Clip allows you to convert a baseball cap into a 3 watt headlight.*Clearing for $20 at a local store and no takers. Uses expensive 123A batteries but no brighter than the early Fenixes*

7) Mag 3D with 8 AA in 3AA to 1D adapters and a 7.2v KPR18 bulb ($18+$11+$1.40 = $30.40 not including batteries). Plug and play mod, I call this the "poor man's Mag85" Pumps out maximumlight without forcing you to swap out reflector, lens, etc. Just be careful with "hot" NIMH or alkies so you don't instaflash - use 8 batteries to be safe. Dummy cells are easy to make with some bare copper wire and a wooden dowel.*Hotwire though most go for the smaller ROP (2D mag) or true Mag85*

8) Fenix L1 ($35) Very nice size and form factor, best part being powered by a single AA. I don't have a Gerber CMG Infinity to compare to, but since the Infinity is a single 5mm without reflector, I can't image it comes close (it is a lot cheaper at about $20) Good tailstand but no clip. *L1>L1+>L1P>L1T>L1D>L1D CE>L1T v2.0>L1D Q5. The 1st Fenix that started the 1AA bright LED lights craze.*

9) Thor 10MCP ($20-$30) Doubles as a boat anchor. The clear winner in terms of lumens / $. Favorite for HID and other mods due to the spacious case and low price. *Big and heavy*

10) Streamlight TL-3 ($65) Green are being clearanced at under $50 right now. This 3X123 flashlight is the best bang for the buck I know of short of getting a clone off of ebay. *incan.*

*Better update my list*
EDC - I find AAA lights much more pocketable.
01 Dorcy AAA. $6 at Walmart USA.
02 UltraFire B3 Luxeon PWT Flashlight (AAA). $9.95 at DX.
03 Ultrafire 602C Seoul SSC 42180-U Flashlight (AAA) $18.99 at DX

EDC - If you have big pockets or need longer runtime or brighter 1AA.
04 MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight. $14.50 at DX.
05 Fenix L1T/L2T v2.0 RB80. $47. Currently only available at Eliteled and Torchworld but production expected to resume soon.

Basic household/car - Upgrade a cheap 2D/2AA light with an LED bulb. At closer distances a floody beam is more useful.
06 Superbrightled PR2-W1-WVR 1-5V. $5 
07 SMJLED PR. 2 cell only. Focus well. At least 3 variants. ~$9 at Lighthound and Sandwich Shoppe. Also available in a bipin version for the minimag (this is the whitest and brightest version now shipping).
If you don't want to fiddle around with cheap plastic lights.
04 MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight.
05 Fenix L1T/L2T v2.0 RB80.

If you need throw for outdoors
04 MTE 1xAA SSC-P4 42180-U Flashlight.
05 Fenix L1T/L2T v2.0 RB80.
08 MagLED 3D.
09 MiniMagLED 3AAA.
10 Electrolumens MT-4 $120 in a 3D mag. Treat yourself.

Note I have stayed with commom battery lights. I do not think poor flashaholics can afford lithiums.

There are tons of cheap lights at DX, Kai, QCG. Check the forums for reliability *or lack of* first.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for the detailed and informative response! (I am just now getting back to check responses - sort of forgot about it...) Yeah I'm sticking with the new generation NiMH AA/AAA rechargeables (Eneloops). I can see that I have a lot to learn but this forum provides a wealth of good info. I just spent today over at http://www.flashlightreviews.com/ and had pretty much decided on a Princeton Tec EOS for a lightweight AAA headlight (Although your post now demands I go take a look at the Zebralight first!). I've also ordered an Arc AAA Premium and a Newbeam conversion kit for one of my Mini Mags.

Thanks again, your response was very helpful. I never realized that flashlight technology had advanced so far!


----------



## csmyth (May 16, 2008)

I don't consider myself a bona-fide flashaholic except in one respect - my work flashlight. As a night shift worker doing frequent equipment checks in poorly lit areas for over 35 years, I've found one flashlight that has served me well. I use a $5 EverReady Industrial 2 D flashlight for the simple reason that, by some mystical convergence of design, it fits snugly in the left side ruler pocket of my Carhartt bib overalls. It doesn't fall out when I'm working in awkward positions or climbing over things.
That said, I've found that I've had to upgrade my flashlight with a high transmittance glass lens (window) [$7.75] to replace the easily scratched plastic one that comes in the flashlight. To improve the beam I more recently installed a BCS PowerStik from Lighting Pro Technology [$45] which uses 8 AA batteries, a regulating circuit, and a (modified) 3.6 V, 0.9 A Xenon PR base bulb. So far this has worked well for me.
I realize that by now I've exceeded the original $20 limit that this thread started with but, by the standards of most in this forum, this is still a poor flashaholic's flashlight.
There's one last problem I've yet to resolve - the reflector on this flashlight leaves a lot of artifacts in the beam (shadows and swirls). I've contacted EverReady, but they don't make a replacement reflector for this flashlight. If any of the modders out there can provide me with a reflector for this flashlight that will put out a good spot beam without the artifacts, I would be happy to purchase it. 
Alternately, if anyone makes a superior flashlight with a spot beam in a housing that's identical to the EverReady Industrial flashlight I would purchase that as a replacement.

Chris


----------



## aggiegrads (May 16, 2008)

csmyth said:


> I don't consider myself a bona-fide flashaholic except in one respect - my work flashlight. As a night shift worker doing frequent equipment checks in poorly lit areas for over 35 years, I've found one flashlight that has served me well. I use a $5 EverReady Industrial 2 D flashlight for the simple reason that, by some mystical convergence of design, it fits snugly in the left side ruler pocket of my Carhartt bib overalls. It doesn't fall out when I'm working in awkward positions or climbing over things.
> That said, I've found that I've had to upgrade my flashlight with a high transmittance glass lens (window) [$7.75] to replace the easily scratched plastic one that comes in the flashlight. To improve the beam I more recently installed a BCS PowerStik from Lighting Pro Technology [$45] which uses 8 AA batteries, a regulating circuit, and a (modified) 3.6 V, 0.9 A Xenon PR base bulb. So far this has worked well for me.
> I realize that by now I've exceeded the original $20 limit that this thread started with but, by the standards of most in this forum, this is still a poor flashaholic's flashlight.
> There's one last problem I've yet to resolve - the reflector on this flashlight leaves a lot of artifacts in the beam (shadows and swirls). I've contacted EverReady, but they don't make a replacement reflector for this flashlight. If any of the modders out there can provide me with a reflector for this flashlight that will put out a good spot beam without the artifacts, I would be happy to purchase it.
> ...


Chris, Welcome to CPF! If you do a search for "reflector frosting" you will find information on coating the reflector with clearcoat or cheap hairspray to smooth out the beam and get rid of the artifacts you find annoying (and so do the rest of us.)


----------



## Chrontius (May 17, 2008)

Rayovac AA industrial, bored out to fit 3x123a cells, 6-cell MagnumStar xenon bulb. I'll let you know how bright it is when I find a frackin' 6-cell MagnumStar, but it should be over 200.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 17, 2008)

1. Fenix EO1-$12.50 at Lighthound
2. PT Quad headlight-$30 (top quality, tough, reasonably priced)
3. Coleman 8D Cree lantern-$30 (175 lumens) (Walmart)
4. Solarforce 6P clone host or Cabelas 6P clone with Solarforce Cree R2 drop in- $40-$45 before tax and shipping (very bright)
5. Leatherman Monarch-$30 (Costco)
6. Task Force 2C cree light-$30 (Lowes)
7. Rayovac 3D Cree light-about $25 
8. Brinkman 2D Cree flashlight-$25 (Target)
9. Brinkman 3AAA Cree scrolling flashlight-$18 (Target)
10. Coleman 530 lumen 3 Cree spotlight- $45 at Walmart.com
11+. Just about all non-premium fenix lights which are on sale at Lighthound.com
(These are just the ones I think everyone missed so far.)


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 17, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot about the Huntlight FT-01 Cree for $45 (140 lumens, 5 brightness setting, SOS, strobe and 18650 and RCR123A compatible) and the XTAR Cree P4 18650 light for $25, both at Lighthound.


----------



## Lit Up (May 17, 2008)

I'll add the LED answer to the cheap, plastic 2D lights: The 7 dollar Eveready 3LED 2D light.

I tossed one I have at work to a co-worker the other night. Well, he missed it. Took a good smack against the concrete floor. Still works like a champ. Try that with the old, plastic, xenon version Eveready lights. The beam is certainly not the most uniform and it does sport angry blue, but it's useful and has good runtime. Not to mention the no worries loaning out factor at work. 
Great for blackouts at home too. Not so much so if you're trying to light up the entire backyard, however.


----------



## paulr (May 17, 2008)

1 thru 10: 10-pack of fauxtons from dx or kai, about $5. Get away while you still can .


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (May 17, 2008)

I might be right, or I might be wrong but at least I’m participating!

Surefire 6P
Fenix P1-CE
Fenix P2D-CE
Power On Board HID
Surefire G2
Fenix TK-10
Streamlight ProPolymer 3C Luxeon LED
Lumapower D-Mini
Fenix EO1
Gerber Infinity Ultra


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 17, 2008)

I have one of the Eveready 3LED 2D in front of me right here.

I pick up a LOT of my lights and shine through the door of this room at the refrig in the kitchen.

The Eveready hits it about the same as an X5 5LED 2x123. The Eveready is blown away by the likes of 1AA 1W or 1AA Cree lights.

In a power out/quality dark situation the Eveready would be nice to have. In a powered house it is not enough, much like when I had the 10mm Led drop in from Walmart in a M*g 4D. My Dad said "what's wrong with this light?" after trying to use it with the power on.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread....


----------



## Rossymeister (May 18, 2008)

My Top 10:
-DX Fauxtons
-Fenix E01 HA
-Fenix P3D-Q5
-3D MagLED
-Fenix L0D-CE Q4
-Lowes Task Force Cree
-Surefire 6P
-Surefire G2
-Surefire G3
-Fenix L1D-Q5


----------



## lctorana (May 18, 2008)

~Deicide~ said:


> My Top 10:
> -DX Fauxtons
> -Fenix E01 HA
> -Fenix P3D-Q5
> ...


Thee Fenix's and three Surefires? For the *poor*? I shudder to think what that little lot would cost...


----------



## thunderlight (May 18, 2008)

Hi Csmyth,

The newest Eveready 2D Industrials use a faceted reflector that works very well. The whole thing is about $6 at any Home Depot. One quick improvement is to reverse the tail spring, put in a 3 cell compatible bulb, such as the Magnum Star Xenon 3 cell available at Home Depot as well, use 3 C cells, and you have a cheap improvement. You may want to use some plastic or cardboard tubing to hold the C cells in place. Also, you will have room to put a spare bulb in place as well. Just make sure it's well wrapped. 

Thanks,
Bob

EDIT: Nevermind. I reread your posting and you've already performed improvements far beyond this.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 18, 2008)

lctorana said:


> Thee Fenix's and three Surefires? For the *poor*? I shudder to think what that little lot would cost...



These can be cheap in the marketplace and ebay.i have seen the fenix`s for as low as 25 dollars.


----------



## BigBluefish (May 19, 2008)

For what it's worth, in no particular order.

1. Fenix EO1 1 x AAA <10 lumens /13 hours $15.00 FenixStore so small you ought to just have it in your pocket 24/7
2. Romisen RC-G2 1 x AA appx. 50 lumens(?) / hr. good throw for its size $12 DX hey, it's 12 bucks!
3. Romisen RC-N3 2 x AA / 1 x CR123a appx. 90 lumens (?) / 3 hrs (AA) 1 hrs (CR123a) $18 DX versatile 
4. Lumapower LM31 1 x AA appx 50 lumens (?) / 2.75 hr. 'high,' 5 lumen (?) / 17 hour 'low' $29 batteryjunction nice beam, and very low 'low'
5. Surefire G2 2 x CR123a 60+ lumens / ? hrs. $39 (?)
6. Fenix L2P 2 x AA 45 lumens / 3 hours $22 batteryjunction (very inexpensive now for great quality)
7. Fenix L1T v2.0 1 x AA 90 lumens / 1.5 hours "high", 15 lumens / 15 hours 'low' $42 fenixstore (the perfect simple EDC?)
8. Fenix L2T v2.0 2 x AA 150 lumens / 2.5 hours "high"/ 15 lumens 32 hours 'low' $43 fenixstore (great 2 x AA light) 
9. Fenix P1-CE 1 x CR123a 90 lumens / 2 hrs $38 fenixstore simple & bright 
10. Civictor v1 1 x AA 35 lumens / 2 hours $27 lighthound simple & not so bright, but very useful


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there an updated version of this thread?


----------



## contraption (May 2, 2011)

Here's some more recent discussion.


----------



## DM51 (May 2, 2011)

contraption said:


> Here's some more recent discussion.


Thanks for that link, contraption. We'll continue there, and I'll close this one.


----------

